# Ordering something at a restaurant



## japanilainen

Hei suomalaiset!

I go to this cafe often and always wanted to order things in Finnish. Much rather use gramatically correct, elegant Finnish! If I wish to order pea soup with pancakes and a small cup of coffee, can I say

"Ostan hernekeittoa pannukakussa ja pienä kahvia"?

Kiitos avusta!


----------



## Hakro

Hei japanilainen, and welcome to the forum!

You'd better say:

_Haluaisin hernekeiton, pannukakun ja pienen kahvin._


----------



## japanilainen

Thank you for your answer! I will immediately try using that tomorrow


----------



## Hakro

japanilainen said:


> Thank you for your answer! I will immediately try using that tomorrow


You're welcome to do it, but remember that the special day for _hernekeitto ja pannukakku_ is thursday.


----------



## japanilainen

Can't wait until Thursday when they serve them


----------

